
Is It Possible to Learn Data Science and Machine Learning Without Mathematics? - sumendar
https://www.analyticsindiamag.com/learn-ds-ml-without-maths/
======
ggm
Data science being foundations in statistics and statistics being a branch of
maths I am struggling with this. It feels like a categorical NO is the only
answer. But maybe reasoning about things present in data by looking at it
visually is un-mathematical? So given powerful analytical tools... But how
could you say you had learned any data science?

Which is kind of what the article says. I think.

